# ski resort finder



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

GOOGLE is your friend...!!!

Best Ski Resorts | Compare Ratings, Snowfall, Skiable Acres and More

And there is a little section on the left that filters YOUR choices... So type in the state, and hey presto...

Nothing even a foreigner couldn't cope with...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Don't know about this particular case, but in general I'm starting to find that google is no longer your friend so much. Any inquiry seems to return hundreds if not thousands of links, most of them crap.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

"On The Snow" They've even got a smart phone app. It has customized POW alerts, favorite resorts, even gives (semi) accurate base info etc.!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Don't know about this particular case, but in general I'm starting to find that google is no longer your friend so much. Any inquiry seems to return hundreds if not thousands of links, most of them crap.


You know what i mean though, any search engine returns paid for advertised crap, but the fact that the very 1st one on the list was this, and is easy to use, and has most details you need, just goes to show that there is in fact a bunch of lazy bums that come here because they simply "can't be bothered" to look for themselves... 

I understand the whole asking a sensible question, but there are so many ridiculous questions asked here that are simple searches for yourself and probably quicker to do yourself as well...

Just makes me laugh at peoples ability to use a search engine...

I actually like using duckduckgo.com for searches now...  And no privacy issues as it doesn't retain any info from you...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> You know what i mean though, any search engine returns paid for advertised crap, but the fact that the very 1st one on the list was this, and is easy to use, and has most details you need, just goes to show that there is in fact a bunch of lazy bums that come here because they simply "can't be bothered" to look for themselves...


You have to wonder how they found this site ... :huh:

My problem with google is that most of my searches are I.T. related, so the drivel-to-info ratio is very high. Not to mention that a lot of I.T. sites automatically quote other sites (or the posters reference other postings) so you can see the same useless entry half a dozen times in different links.

'fraid I'm getting kind of cynical.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Donutz said:


> You have to wonder how they found this site ... :huh:


You do indeed...!!!

My search is normally related to finding stuff to BUY or NEWS to read, i don't actually search for that much otherwise... Maybe the odd phone number or address as it is cheaper than picking up a phone and ringing someone to ask.. Haha

Other than that, searching is for wasting time...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> Other than that, searching is for wasting time...


... and that's why people come here and ask in the hope, someone has already done this time consuming unnerving search and found a good site 
Maybe this helps: http://www.powderhounds.com/USA.aspx
If you want to compare resorts (even the small one I ride mostly is listed) http://ski-resorts.findthebest.com/m. And if you ever look for resorts in Canada, I found this site helpful: http://www.skiingincanada.ca/skican/home.html


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

SkiSnowBoard.com

They have a lot of resorts listed for each state but not all.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

In addition to On The Snow that chomps mentioned, I also like SkiMap.org. It has a fairly extensive list, and maps the locations, even including abandoned/closed resorts (as indicated). They also have a lot of trail maps going back years in some cases.


----------

